# Homemade under water dock lights???



## rospaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Wanting to build some underwater dock light. On GFI 110v. Type of fixture? bulb? inclosure? any and all help would be great.


----------



## gtparts (Apr 1, 2011)

If you really want to do it right, Google "swimming pool lights" and shop hard for the information and pricing. One or two lights will probably do unless you get real ambitious. Expect to pay about $500-600 for a pair of 300 to 500 watt units. I would also recommend a lockable switch box or a keyed switch.

Good hunting!


----------



## win280 (Apr 1, 2011)

This would need to be a completely waterproof light fixture as well as the wires feeding it.
If the water rises or rains and water gets into the fixture or wiring it will short the circuit and cause a possible shock or fire. Either situation would not be covered under your insurance(improper installation.)and you could be sued if someone gets hurt or dies.
I would consult a electrician that knows about waterproof enclosures.JMO


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 1, 2011)

rospaw said:


> Wanting to build some underwater dock light. On GFI 110v. Type of fixture? bulb? inclosure? any and all help would be great.



No such animal as homemade. Not something you would want to take a chance on.

But if you do they would need to be low voltage working off a transformer plugged into a gfi outlet.

http://www.deepglow.com/underwater_lights.php


----------



## gtparts (Apr 1, 2011)

jimbo4116 said:


> No such animal as homemade. Not something you would want to take a chance on.
> 
> But if you do they would need to be low voltage working off a transformer plugged into a gfi outlet.
> 
> http://www.deepglow.com/underwater_lights.php



You have a point concerning low voltage. Pool lights come both ways... 120v. or 12 v. About the same price per unit..... then add the transformer cost to the 12 v. installation.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/  LED and other easy install lights.  If I had to do it again I'd go with these guys and the LED.  At least in salt water the Green worked best.  

These are the mac daddys .... I bet the photo gallery is exactly what you are thinking.  I used similar lights off my dock in S FL for snook lights.  Insane the number of fish I caught with those lights.  Instant dinner 

http://www.thegreenmonsterfishinglight.com/

One issue people don't tell you about is the constant light also attracts a worm in saltwater that will destroy your pilings much faster than normal.  I had piling shields installed and they don't go through the plastic.


----------

